# Box of old 3 speed grip shifters +



## ace (Apr 26, 2022)

Everything in the box. $15 shipping Contus.


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 26, 2022)

60


----------



## ace (Apr 26, 2022)

Deal.


----------

